# IVF ROPA treatment abroad



## jip (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi there,

myself and my partner are looking into ROPA IVF - where she donates the eggs and they are implanted into me. Because it's so expensive to carry out in the UK we are looking to see if it is available to us abroad where it may be more affordable. 

So far we've inquired at clinics in Barcelona and Prague - Spain requires us to be married to carry out the treatment (we are only civilly partnered) and Czech Rep is a no go for officially same sex partners. 
We were wondering if any of you have had this treatment carried out abroad or know any more about it?

Many thanks.


----------

